# Couple Of Mods In Our 30rls Bedroom



## kk5fe (Mar 6, 2005)

Well, my DW got to tinkering in the camper a few weeks ago.......







here is her handy work. I'll let her describe what she did.









Someone asked my husband for some pics of what I/we have done to upgrade the interior of our camper, so here they are! First I removed the tacky "headboard" behind the bed. Ugly didn't even describe that thing. It was very easy. All I had to do was pop off the button heads and behind that were the screws. Just unscrew all those and off comes the headboard. Next I used spackle putty to fill the small holes. (Unfortunately I could not remove the brown headers over the exit doors as the trim moulding does not go all the way around the door.)
In the camper I like to use the bedspread as the night cover, that's much easier and is a space saver. We prefer 100% cotton as opposed to the polyester bedspread that came standard in the camper. I went to Wal-Mart and bought a queen size, 100% cotton, light-weight, navy blue Bed-In-A-Bag quilt set that was very inexpensive. 
My husband installed those two small reading lights on each side. Those came from IKEA and were only $5 each. That is a much better position for reading than the overhead light that is under the cabinet. 








As I am one of those people that wakes up with the sun I needed to make it much darker in the bedroom. From Wal-Mart I purchased a twin set of sheets in the matching navy blue. From those I made a new set of curtains for each window. I "sandwiched" black-out lining (so that no sunlight can filter through) between two layers of the navy blue fabric. At the top I sewed some wooden buttons. Not only for decorative purposes, but they allow me to pull the draperies back.








Small draperies.








The lining of the drapery is also navy so that when the panel is pulled back you still see navy blue and not white. I used navy blue bias tape to make some small loops that I sewed on the back side. This needs to be done last after the curtains are hung and the buttons attached so the fit is perfect. Then just hook the loop over the buttons to keep the curtains open for sunlight or the fresh air.








I also used some sticky back Velcro dots to close the center of the curtains and also to adhere the draperies closer to the wall. Be sure to use white dots on the walls and black dots on the curtains.








From Michael's craft store I purchased some foam illustration board and cut it to fit snuggly in the space on top of the curtains. Then I just placed it in the space to block out the sunlight. I also put a piece of this in the skylight in the living room during the hot months. It really does help keep the camper cool and also helps with the glare.








I used the pillow case from the sheet set to make a blackout curtain for the skylight in the shower. I used two small tension rods so that this can be easily removed and replaced every day.








I also tacked a small square of double thick navy blue fabric to one side of the foam vent pillow.








This view shows the curtain in the skylight, the over-the-door coat rack we use to hang towels and some sticky 3M hooks that hold great and you don't have to put a hole in the wall.








A piece of tan fabric lined with white black-out lining Velcroed to the door.
When I pull the folding door closed it truly is as dark as a cave in there now. Maybe I'll sleep all the way to 7 am! Good luck and Happy Camping!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Wow that looks nice, good job.









My wife is making Quilts for our beds right now, I look forward to her getting them done. Will look better than the spreads that come with the TT and much warmer.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Nice job!







I really like your choice of navy blue with the interior


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Wow awesome job there kk5fe









Don


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## BenandTina (Jul 13, 2005)

I have also been looking for some reading lights. Is there a web site that you got these from? By the way, the mods look great.
Ben


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Wow! nice mods kk5fe!
Very attractive, and I love the reading lights!








Well done!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## kk5fe (Mar 6, 2005)

BenandTina,
The lights came from Ikea. We bought them from the store in Houston while on a trip through that area. They are kind of odd when it comes to buying things from their web site as some items say you have to buy only from the store and not online. However, if you call directly to the store, they will send you anything they sell. Since this item is only five bucks, the shipping will for sure be more.....









Here is the link to the lamps we bought...

They came with some small screws that I discarded and put small bolts with washers through the wall of the closet so they would not work loose while towing. I ran the wire from the lamps to an extention cord under the mattress and plug it in the outlet in the bedroom so I didnt have to try and wire it into the campers electrical wiring making it a very simple add on. Each light has a rocker switch that can be turned on and off without getting up.....


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Very Nice.
















Thor


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

kk5fe said:


> I ran the wire from the lamps to an extention cord under the mattress and plug it in the outlet in the bedroom so I didnt have to try and wire it into the campers electrical wiring making it a very simple add on. Each light has a rocker switch that can be turned on and off without getting up.....


They are 110 lights then, not 12 volt??

I guess if you always have shore power available, you won't need the 12 volt lights.









Steve


----------



## kk5fe (Mar 6, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> I ran the wire from the lamps to an extention cord under the mattress and plug it in the outlet in the bedroom so I didnt have to try and wire it into the campers electrical wiring making it a very simple add on. Each light has a rocker switch that can be turned on and off without getting up.....


They are 110 lights then, not 12 volt??

I guess if you always have shore power available, you won't need the 12 volt lights.









Steve
[/quote]

Yes, these are 110v lights. You could put 12vdc in its place I'm sure. Being that we are from the south and have so far only camped in the south.... if there is no AC, we wont be there!


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Very nice mods kk5fe. I will have to show the DW these pictures for sure. She has been wanting to change the colors in the bedroom and you have some good ideas on how to do it. Thanks

Leon


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Great job!!!

Now lets see...I have 3 vents and the tub sky light.....

Then there are two windows in the ......

Oh wait you are going to need to know how big the windows are to make mine aren't you.....









I will get back to you with them!

Gary


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Very Nice work !
I like your curtain mode with the velcro and buttons. I also understand your need for total darkness.I like the foam at the top of the windows to keep the light out too.
Your modes get 5 Stars from me! Attactive and functional.
Thanks for sharing with pictures.








I am sure you have inspired few folks








Jan


----------



## out4fun (Aug 22, 2006)

Looks good you did a nice job.


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

kk5fe,

Nice Job!!! Where'd you get the coat rack? It looks great! Our biggest problem is what to do with wet towels. That would be perfect.

Thanks for sharing!

Wendy


----------



## mandy1 (Mar 26, 2006)

Looks great, nice mods. I need those curtains for my 23rs in the queen/bunk area.


----------



## kk5fe (Mar 6, 2005)

mollyp said:


> kk5fe,
> 
> Nice Job!!! Where'd you get the coat rack? It looks great! Our biggest problem is what to do with wet towels. That would be perfect.
> 
> ...


Hi Wendy,









I'll have to ask my DW where she dug that up, but if I had to guess it came from Bed Bath..... We also took care of our wet towel problem with a towel warmer which takes up little space and dries the towels over night. I talked about it here....

Keith


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)




----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks for all the great info on your mods!! Like you, I HATE that tacky headboard in my 31RQS. It looks silly! 
I'm not as "creative" as you, but I did away with the factory bedspread and bought Vellux spreads (foamy, insulating, yet washable and lightweight) for the queen bed and the bunks. They work very well and look nice!







Loved the reading lights, too!! 
Darlene


----------

